# Wight Light whoopsie brings Cenred back into service temporarily



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

They just don't build ferries like they used to 35 years ago....

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/swan-song-for-ferry-after-breakdown-25112.aspx

The new ferries don't appear to have gone down well, Wight Sky got her bottom stuck in the mud during the week too 

I was on the island when the huge Wightlink ferry St Clare first entered service on the Fishbourne route. First crossing, full of the gentry & press...she sat on the bottom at Fishbourne for 5 hours...mega embarrassment all round. She too had troubles with her ramps and several drivers pranged their cars on her when driving up or down the ramps due to someone at the builders forgetting to put the non slip coating on the ramps.....so when I see the latest ferries on the Yarmouth route having similar troubles, I do have to wonder if they actually learned anything from St Clare


----------



## Steve P (May 23, 2007)

I've travelled back and forth a few times now, on both Wight Light and Wight Sky, and I'm not that impressed. Teething problems aside - cramped passenger accommodation (couldn't get a seat on bank holiday Monday), nowhere to stow luggage, exterior doors that don't close properly, door closers that don't work properly, uneven decks and exposed electrical cable runs. Cheap and nasty c**p in my opinion and I can't see them lasting as long as the old 'C' class did!!!


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Steve P said:


> I've travelled back and forth a few times now, on both Wight Light and Wight Sky, and I'm not that impressed. Teething problems aside - cramped passenger accommodation (couldn't get a seat on bank holiday Monday), nowhere to stow luggage, exterior doors that don't close properly, door closers that don't work properly, uneven decks and exposed electrical cable runs. Cheap and nasty c**p in my opinion and I can't see them lasting as long as the old 'C' class did!!!


That's exactly what I thought of St Clare on the Fishbourne route....awful ferry, nasty design and totally out of place for the route (but then the Red Funnel birds are just as 'orrible too)...bring back the Cowes Castle and the Cenwulf!


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

The last time "Cenred" was at Lymington was on Friday 13th March and that was over two months ago.

The "Cenred" and other C Class Ferries are no longer in service and have been sold to Smedegaarden in Denmark.


----------

